# I am scared



## hashir131100 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am a 41 year old lady . 14 years ago , i had a operation of my right side thyroid , at that time it was a :- brownish soft flat of tissue , 7x4x2 cm . cut section showed a blackish cyst 1 cm . in diameter . RPT (3 blocks ).....
Till that time till now , i did regular hormone test , the results were all normal , but i didn't do "ultrasound'' .
The Findings of the ultrasound is :-
* More or less average size of thyroid lobes with heterogeneous echo pattern and evidence of of cyst with soft tissue component at the right thyroid lobe with surrounding vasculatures . The cyst measures about 8x6.9 mm. The left thyroid lobe is showing another small cyst measuring about 3 mm. There is high vascular supply supply of both thyroid lopes

* Istumus is of average size and within normal vasculatature

*Evidence of right deep cervical small lymph node

Opinion :- heterogeneous thyroid echo pattern with evidence of two thyroid cysts as described and high vascular supply
________________________________________

We didn't show the report yet to the doctor . He gave us a appointment on the next week . I don't know what this mean . Can You give us a advice .
I would be really thankful if u help me .


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I know somebody here can help you out with this. They are all very knowledgeable!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It might mean that FNA (fine needle aspiration) would be the next step but in the long haul, I do think you are looking at total removal of your thyroid.

How are you feeling? What lab tests have you had related to the thyroid?

Let's see what others have to say and welcome to the board.


----------



## hashir131100 (Mar 6, 2014)

Andros said:


> It might mean that FNA (fine needle aspiration) would be the next step but in the long haul, I do think you are looking at total removal of your thyroid.
> 
> How are you feeling? What lab tests have you had related to the thyroid?
> 
> Let's see what others have to say and welcome to the board.


The doctor took CBC TEST AND TYROID FUNCTION TEST , the reports will come after one week . 14 years ago i had had a cyst removal . What is the meaning of the opinion that the doctor wrote . There are no experienced doctors available in our area , so i am taking the advice of you  . Is the something to worry because i am really scared right now ..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A heterogeneous echo pattern means your thyroid looks like a thyroid that has been under an autoimmune attack. Essentially, it looks "lumpy." A high vascular supply is often seen in thyroid that are "problematic" and unhealthy.

Remember the point of the u/s is really just to evaluate structural issue with the thyroid, which it did. Beyond that, you need additional testing (mainly the FNA) to determine what, if anything, is the issue.


----------

